# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Fertilización en el cultivo de frijol Caupi mediante riego tecnificado

## Hans Vallejos Lopez

Estimados, mediante la presente para solicitarles con caracter de URGENCIA, informacion sobre fertilización en el cultivo de frijol Caupi mediante riego tecnificado, agradeciendoles de antemano por su apoyo.
Saludos.
HansTemas similares: LA FALACIA DEL RIEGO TECNIFICADO Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Instalación de riego tecnificado Capacitarán a 900 jóvenes en riego tecnificado Sistema de riego tecnificado

----------


## kscastaneda

BIOFERTIL FREJOL CAUPI FERTIRRIEGO.xlsHans espero este excel que te elabore te sirva. 
Nota : Excel corregido 15 dic 2010 !!!. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Hans Vallejos Lopez

Ing° Carlos, mediante la presente, para agradecerle por su gentil apoyo, el cual lo estare poniendo en practica de inmediato y de no ser mucha molestia no se tenga fertirriego para cebolla Pantera rosa y para la camaneja. 
Saludos.
Hans

----------


## kscastaneda

En el area de cebolla subí tiempo atrás, revisa.

----------


## GLIVIA

Hola Hans, trata de evitar goteros de caudales bajos si vas a aplicar acidos humicos por el sistema, en todo caso realiza limpiezas con acido fosforico para evitar posibles obturaciones de las mangueras, puedes hacer el clasico muestreo de goteros para ir monitoreando tu coeficiente de uniformidad de riego, cuando pases de 30% de desuniformidad realiza estas aplicaciones, si es que tienes una matriz ciega que conduce el agua por un tramo largo antes de entrar a campo coloca cada 400m una TEE para realizar limpiezas de matriz. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Hans como te fue, sube fotos?

----------


## mbailetti

Estimado,
Revisé el programa de ferti propuesto...no soy ecperto en frejol pero sugiero que empieces más tarde con el potasio, deberías aplicar poco antes de flor y al máximo después de flor para favorecer al transloque y llenado de grano. Cuidado con elevar mucho la CE.
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola debo de haber borrado por casualidad parte del plan, en las semanas 7 y 8 deben de aplicarse : 7 kg de sulfato de potasio, en la semana 9 y 10 : 8 kg de sulfato de potasio. Ya corregí el file que subí. 
Por otro lado, respeto tu opinión; por experiencia considero que la idea de traslocar o no aplicar potasio desde un inicio en cultivos cuyo fruto es de flor es equivoca, puesto que las plantas estan siempre en constante translocación inicialmente lenta por regulación de las hormonas auxinas, citoquininas y giberelinas, posteriormente acelerada por el incremento de los niveles de etileno y acido abscisico. 
A veces tambien puedes tener el mejor plan de nutrición edafica pero el clima te juega una mala pasada al no haber condiciones para que se efectúe adecuadamente la toma de nutrientes vía xilema para que sea procesado por la planta en las hojas y posteriormente sea redistribuído a donde corresponde. Entonces allí la importancia de las aplicaciones foliares para efectuar las medidas correctivas en campo, la planta se comunica con nosotros por medio de sus hojas y sintomatología. 
Acabo de hablar con Hans vía telefonica y esta justo en la 7ma semana para efectuar las medidas correctivas del caso va cosechar 15na de enero. 
Saludos a todos y mbailetti gracias por tu sugerencia,

----------


## msoler

Hola recien esta semana voy a sembrar caupi hoy que estamos 06 de Febrero voy a buscar la semilla pregunta donde puedo conseguir semilla certificada de Caupi si tienen el dato seria bueno q me lo pasen se los agradecere y si fuera posible una hoja de como hay q hacerle seguimiento pleaseee... el miercoles si Dios quiere voy a arar la tierra y ahi no mas sembrare a piquete ya que me lo han recomendado q es mejor q una maquina sembradora que opinan uds.??
saludos
Marco Soler
Piura

----------


## DIRK

Hola CARLOS buenas noches , me gustaría saber si tienes un programa de RIEGO y FERTIRRIEGO para fréjol CANARIO , y también si tienes un pequeño manual de este cultivo o información valiosa que sirva de guía para cultivo. los acidos humicos pueden reemplazar en parte al compost o guano ya que en mi zona no hay disponibildad de materia organica de calidad? MUCHAS GRACIAS

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola; puedes hacer lo siguiente : 
Fracciona en el tiempo : 
Los primeros 45 días :
60 kg de nitrato de amonio
40 kg de acido fosforico 
De allí hacia adelante :
25 kg de nitrato de amonio.
10 kg de acido fosforico. 
Si tu terreno es arenoso, la materia orgánica te sería de mayor utilidad para que te brinde los acidos, otros nutrientes y retener humedad; por otro lado si es franco arcilloso; los acidos humicos te sirven. 
Te envio un plan de manejo : 
Al suelo con cultivo 10 cm :
TRISOLUTION 10 lt/ha (acidos orgánicos) + Benomyl 400g/ha. 
Foliarmente bionutrición :
Cultivo crecimiento --> Biobreak 150 ml + Biofertil energía 1 lt/cil
Cultivo pre-floración --> Biobreak 150 ml + Zetamin plus 500 ml + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/cil
Cultivo desarrollo vainas --> Biobreak 150 ml + Zetamin plus 500 ml/cil.
Cultivo llenado granos --> Biobreak 150 ml + Biofertil Translocador 1 lt/cil. 
Al suelo deberías aplicarle calcio; yo tengo Tierraverde x 20 kg esto le va dar mejor peso a tus granos. 
Estamos en contacto.  

> Hola CARLOS buenas noches , me gustaría saber si tienes un programa de RIEGO y FERTIRRIEGO para fréjol CANARIO , y también si tienes un pequeño manual de este cultivo o información valiosa que sirva de guía para cultivo. los acidos humicos pueden reemplazar en parte al compost o guano ya que en mi zona no hay disponibildad de materia organica de calidad? MUCHAS GRACIAS

----------


## kscastaneda

Dirk, ya recibí tu requerimiento de la línea Biofertil para tu cultivo; mañana coordino el envio tu pedido a Barranca.
Nosotros pagamos el flete.

----------

